
Google to start punishing mobile sites that show hard-to-dismiss popups - Quartertotravel
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/23/good-riddance/
======
_jomo
They should do this for all kind of pop-ups and interstitials regardless of
size, intrusiveness, platform and "removability".

Apparently there's a meta-tag for iOS apps (apple-itunes-app) and Windows
Phone, but none for Android.

The big problem with most of these prompts is that they come when you visit a
page for the first time.

Instead you could mention your app and newsletter in a sidebar, menu or footer
of the page where I'm gonna see it and eventually use when I visit the page
more often.

Why do people think I want to install an app, subscribe to a newsletter, do a
survey, etc before even reading the very first article on that site? Where
does this "logic" come from? Are there any stats on these kinds of things? I
bet there's a 99+% chance people just click it away. Why is annoying users
such a big thing today?

------
oliwarner
It'll be interesting to see how they actually implement this because while the
EU has this ridiculous Cookie law (you "need" _informed_ consent) almost every
serious commercial website has an annoying pop-over.

This could promote the less explicit sites over those that are just trying to
follow a [ridiculous] law.

TFA does mention "legal obligations" being excluded but seriously, how are
they judging this? Are annoying adverts for Millies Cookies going to be okay?

